# Vitamin D and COVID-19



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The benefits of sunshine:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> The benefits of sunshine:


Don't know about vitamin D but a nice sunny day gets you out of the house. That's a bonus in itself.


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

(from a podcast) During the spanish flu pandemic, hospitals were so overwhelmed in some places around the world that patients literally had to be rolled outside to sleep under the stars. Oddly, these patients seemed to do better by some proportion than people inside the hospital. It has long been theorized that sunlight may have had a part to play in all of this.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm what you would call "indoorsy".


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> I'm what you would call "indoorsy".
> 
> View attachment 355776


Yeah, I imagine he has quite the immune system.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Remember when acid, aka LSD, aka Lysergic acid diethylamide was called vitamin A?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

player99 said:


> Remember when acid, aka LSD, aka Lysergic acid diethylamide was called vitamin A?


Don't remember vitamin A...we called it window pane.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

window pane and clear light .. both were ULTRA scary ...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Fred Gifford said:


> window pane and clear light .. both were ULTRA scary ...


Especially on a young mind...micro-dosing it is safer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Clear Light? Hmm, that was the name of a psychedelic band from the Frisco area during the hippy days. Never realized the connection between the band name and the substance. Three members went on to have interesting careers. Ralph Shuckett became an in-demand keyboard player and a member of Danny Kortchmar's band Jo Mama. Dallas Taylor went on to be the drummer for CSNY. And singer Cliff De Young became an actor with a long list of noteworthy acting credits, mostly on TV.

John Campbell, who does the daily updates on his Youtube channel, has been following the medical and research community's use of, and attitude towards Vitamin D. My sense from his ongoing comments is "helpful, but not a panacea, or curative", and that large doses are needed to have any detectable benefit. So, sorta like chicken soup: it can't hurt.

Several years back, my family doctor found low D levels in my bloodwork, and recommended supplements. I've been taking 1000 I.U. daily for several years now. There has been no further comment about my D levels following any subsequent bloodwork, so I guess it's not unduly low OR high. And whatever I'm not using goes out in my urine stream, just like most people's vitamins do.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> Don't remember vitamin A...we called it window pane.


Window pane....orange barrel.....purple microdot....sunshine. We used to get direct deliveries by California Tom. Clean and pure and if you weren't before, you'll be trippin' now.,


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Health Canada suggests 600 I.U.'s a day. That doesn't even push the needle. My wife was doing 2,000 and she was at the bottom of the scale (75). I've been doing 4,000 I.U.'s a day since the virus was set loose, and my blood work came back last week at 131 (the upper limit is 200). Being fat soluble it's stored in your fat and takes awhile to get depleted. It's part of the I-Math protocol for dealing with this crap.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's the MATH+ protocol....and in this corner, Vitamin D weighs in at a 20,000 to 60,000 I.U. one time injection with follow up. Personally, I'd be slammin' it back.








MATH+ Protocol - FLCCC | Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance


The MATH+ Hospital Treatment Protocol for Covid-19 is a physiologic-based combination treatment regimen created by leaders in critical care medicine.




covid19criticalcare.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

HighNoon said:


> Health Canada suggests 600 I.U.'s a day. That doesn't even push the needle. My wife was doing 2,000 and she was at the bottom of the scale (75). I've been doing 4,000 I.U.'s a day since the virus was set loose, and my blood work came back last week at 131 (the upper limit is 200). Being fat soluble it's stored in your fat and takes awhile to get depleted. It's part of the I-Math protocol for dealing with this crap.


What are the symptoms of low vitamin D? 
The actual vitamin that is...


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> What are the symptoms of low vitamin D?
> The actual vitamin that is...


General fatigue....getting sick or infected too often....Really hard to diagnose since these are such general type things that could have multiple reasons. Autopsies of Covid victims show a general low % of vitamin D.....and when you consider they figure over half the population (or more) is Vitamin D deficient.....draw your own conclusions.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

tomee2 said:


> What are the symptoms of low vitamin D?
> The actual vitamin that is...


Guitar hoarding and acquisition, internet forum posting...,


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

tonewoody said:


> Guitar hoarding and acquisition, internet forum posting...,


Damn... that's it for sure then!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> What are the symptoms of low vitamin D?
> The actual vitamin that is...


Oh yeah....and bones. Back in the day, rickets was common. I knew a girl, grew up on the rez with rickets and there were other kids as well. Even though we were poor, my Mom always gave us cod liver oil in winter, and that kept down the cold/flu and helped with the bone density.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

HighNoon said:


> General fatigue....getting sick or infected too often....Really hard to diagnose since these are such general type things that could have multiple reasons. Autopsies of Covid victims show a general low % of vitamin D.....and when you consider they figure over half the population (or more) is Vitamin D deficient.....draw your own conclusions.


Ok thanks. It sounds familiar actually...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

HighNoon said:


> Oh yeah....and bones. Back in the day, rickets was common. I knew a girl, grew up on the rez with rickets and there were other kids as well. Even though we were poor, my Mom always gave us cod liver oil in winter, and that kept down the cold/flu and helped with the bone density.


I also grew up given a cod liver oil pill to take everyday. A Canadian thing?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> I also grew up given a cold liver oil pill to take everyday. A Canadian thing?


Definitely a northern hemisphere thing....in Winter....with a capital W!!


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

I was looking up info on MERS (Camel Covid, 10x more infectious than C-19) a few days ago.

In general, I don't jump to conclusions about information from internet sources and neither should you...

Essentially though, it does appear that coronaviruses originate in other species and "jump" to humans, if/when the situation presents itself.

*...So this all leads back to BATS as the perps for C-19 among other nasty virus shit... *Bats are the main suspect as the likely "virus transition host", ... (Pangolins...? So cute and endangered... I suspect they are just the poster child....)

What is my point...?
I didn't know that bats have what is considered to be "supercharged" immune systems. Bats are like Chuck Norris. They might have 1000 viruses in their system and show no symptoms at all.

The thing is, when Chuck Norris shits on your food..... there are serious consequences.... 🦇


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jfd986 said:


> (from a podcast) During the spanish flu pandemic, hospitals were so overwhelmed in some places around the world that patients literally had to be rolled outside to sleep under the stars. Oddly, these patients seemed to do better by some proportion than people inside the hospital. It has long been theorized that sunlight may have had a part to play in all of this.


If they were sleeping under the stars where does the sunlight come in. I'd say it could be more that they were not crammed into crowded quarters.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

tonewoody said:


> Guitar hoarding and acquisition, internet forum posting...,


Sorta SAD too.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

tonewoody said:


> I was looking up info on MERS (Camel Covid, 10x more infectious than C-19) a few days ago.
> 
> In general, I don't jump to conclusions about information from internet sources and neither should you...
> 
> ...


This one had a little help...a little help from our friends in Wuhan


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

HighNoon said:


> This one had a little help...a little help from our friends in Wuhan
> View attachment 355814


Nice! They are injecting bats with Vitamin D... 
Brilliant!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

There has long been an awareness of a connection between sunlight and MS. Apparently it is more common in northern countries where there are long periods with less sunlight.


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> If they were sleeping under the stars where does the sunlight come in. I'd say it could be more that they were not crammed into crowded quarters.


I think it was more that they woke up and spent a significant amount of the morning in direct sunlight, I'm not certain that they actually spent most of the day inside the hospital, can't remember the podcast episode that well.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Too much vitamin D can be a problem.









6 Side Effects of Too Much Vitamin D


Vitamin D is very important for your health, but it is possible to get too much of it. Learn 6 side effects of taking too much vitamin D.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Been taking Vitamin D, vitamin C and Zinc for years to boost the immune system and keep it battle ready 24/7.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jfd986 said:


> I think it was more that they woke up and spent a significant amount of the morning in direct sunlight, I'm not certain that they actually spent most of the day inside the hospital, can't remember the podcast episode that well.


"Records from an “open-air” hospital in Boston, Massachusetts, suggest that some patients and staff were spared the worst of the outbreak. A combination of fresh air, sunlight, scrupulous standards of hygiene, and reusable face masks appears to have substantially reduced deaths among some patients and infections among medical staff." The sunlight helped but I think it was more getting them out of the crowded conditions and into the fresh air and better hygiene that was the biggy. The practise was to get them outside as much as possible.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Coronavirus and the Sun: a Lesson from the 1918 Influenza Pandemic


Fresh air, sunlight and improvised face masks seemed to work a century ago; and they might help us now.




medium.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

tonewoody said:


> I was looking up info on MERS (Camel Covid, 10x more infectious than C-19) a few days ago.
> 
> In general, I don't jump to conclusions about information from internet sources and neither should you...
> 
> ...


One always has to ask "What is/are the food source/s for that species?". In the case of bats (not fruit bats or vampire bats), their dinner is insects. We generally try to avoid having houseflies and such landing on our food, because we assume they carry pathogens, given their tendency to also land on carcasses and excrement. And mosquitoes go straight to the source, taking in pathogens along with blood. So if that's what bats eat, then they also require some resistance to the pathogens they ingest. The same is pretty much true of rats. If all they ate was berries, they wouldn't be an issue. But because they are omnivores and will chew at carcasses, and garbage, like bats they also "collect" pathogens and have remarkable resistance to many pathogens, happily passing them along.

In the grand scheme, bats are more of a helper than a threat, given just how *many* bugs they eat. That's why biologists are concerned about the demise of bats from the white-nose syndrome. Less bats = more bugs (although I seem to recall Calvin from Calvin and Hobbes submitting a class project with the title "Bats are Bugs"). The challenge is how to keep bats around, but separate from other species so that whatever pathogens they carry they keep to themselves.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> I also grew up given a cold liver oil pill to take everyday. A Canadian thing?


Perhaps a typo on your part, but I assume you meant *cod* liver oil.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Perhaps a typo on your part, but I assume you meant *cod* liver oil.


I typed cod it came out as cold..I'll blame autocorrect but yes. Cod.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> One always has to ask "What is/are the food source/s for that species?". In the case of bats (not fruit bats or vampire bats), their dinner is insects. We generally try to avoid having houseflies and such landing on our food, because we assume they carry pathogens, given their tendency to also land on carcasses and excrement. And mosquitoes go straight to the source, taking in pathogens along with blood. So if that's what bats eat, then they also require some resistance to the pathogens they ingest. The same is pretty much true of rats. If all they ate was berries, they wouldn't be an issue. But because they are omnivores and will chew at carcasses, and garbage, like bats they also "collect" pathogens and have remarkable resistance to many pathogens, happily passing them along.
> 
> In the grand scheme, bats are more of a helper than a threat, given just how *many* bugs they eat. That's why biologists are concerned about the demise of bats from the white-nose syndrome. Less bats = more bugs (although I seem to recall Calvin from Calvin and Hobbes submitting a class project with the title "Bats are Bugs"). The challenge is how to keep bats around, but separate from other species so that whatever pathogens they carry they keep to themselves.


An article a day or so ago highlighted how WHO inspectors are now pretty certain that the wild animal food markets that the chinese government encouraged, to help subsistence farmers earn money, was to blame. These markets now seem to be closed for good.

From NPR News
WHO Points To Wildlife Farms In Southern China As Likely Source Of Pandemic WHO Points To Wildlife Farms In Southern China As Likely Source Of Pandemic


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

tonewoody said:


> Nice! They are injecting bats with Vitamin D...
> Brilliant!


If that's all it was, that would be great. However in the world of 'what have you cooked up for me lately' in the bioweapon division, it is/will recalibrate our basic existence.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> An article a day or so ago highlighted how WHO inspectors are now pretty certain that the wild animal food markets that the chinese government encouraged, to help subsistence farmers earn money, was to blame. These markets now seem to be closed for good.
> 
> From NPR News
> WHO Points To Wildlife Farms In Southern China As Likely Source Of Pandemic WHO Points To Wildlife Farms In Southern China As Likely Source Of Pandemic


So-called "bush meat" is also a suspected source of ebola in Africa.
Food insecurity,and how people get around it, is a global source of risk of many kinds.

Wet markets are not _encouraged_ by the Chinese government or local authorities. But overlooked and unregulated easily ends up with the same consequences.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

HighNoon said:


> If that's all it was, that would be great. However in the world of 'what have you cooked up for me lately' in the bioweapon division, it is/will recalibrate our basic existence.


Hey, trolls need the D too... I'm out, don't want to spoil a good thread
but...
Seriously? You call Covid a bioweapon? 
Bioweapon technology is so much further advanced than that little batshit fairy tale.
Modern bio is 100% lethal.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

tonewoody said:


> Hey, trolls need the D too... I'm out, don't want to spoil a good thread
> but...
> Seriously? You call Covid a bioweapon?
> Bioweapon technology is so much further advanced than that little batshit fairy tale.
> Modern bio is 100% lethal.


This is just the start. With the roll out of vaccines, which aren't really vaccines (by the regular definition, which could change at any time), you've injected humans into the grand experiment of mutation on an ever increasing scale. It's not anthrax or VX or ebola, but give it time. You think they're wearing those high tech lab suits because they're dealing with the common cold.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> An article a day or so ago highlighted how WHO inspectors are now pretty certain that the wild animal food markets that the chinese government encouraged, to help subsistence farmers earn money, was to blame. These markets now seem to be closed for good.
> 
> From NPR News
> WHO Points To Wildlife Farms In Southern China As Likely Source Of Pandemic WHO Points To Wildlife Farms In Southern China As Likely Source Of Pandemic


This investigation was co-opted from the start. China had veto power over who participated and it was run by two independent groups. The 'investigators' were chaperoned ....this was not a forensic study with access to all information available.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

HighNoon said:


> Health Canada suggests 600 I.U.'s a day. That doesn't even push the needle. My wife was doing 2,000 and she was at the bottom of the scale (75). I've been doing 4,000 I.U.'s a day since the virus was set loose, and my blood work came back last week at 131 (the upper limit is 200). Being fat soluble it's stored in your fat and takes awhile to get depleted. It's part of the I-Math protocol for dealing with this crap.


One of the difficulties with many supplements or proposed "treatments" is that the supplement ends up principally in some storage location where it doesn't do what one wants/needs it to do, and only very small amounts end up in the blood, or crossing the blood/brain barrier (if that is the goal), or in the organ/system where it might do the most good. At least part of that dilemma is because we take such supplements as if it was food. Not in quantity, of course, but via the same route of administration - down the gullet - and we leave it to our digestive system to do the distributing. That is, of course, precisely why nobody wants to swallow their meth, cocaine, heroin, or whatnot.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

HighNoon said:


> General fatigue....getting sick or infected too often....Really hard to diagnose since these are such general type things that could have multiple reasons. Autopsies of Covid victims show a general low % of vitamin D.....and when you consider they figure over half the population (or more) is Vitamin D deficient.....draw your own conclusions.


It is difficult to draw strong inferences, and here are also SOOO many other reasons for differential case-counts to be what they are, but persons of colour, as a group, tend to have lower levels of vitamin D. Yet one more ingredient in the soup that contributes to differential impact on some groups.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

HighNoon said:


> This investigation was co-opted from the start. China had veto power over who participated and it was run by two independent groups. The 'investigators' were chaperoned ....this was not a forensic study with access to all information available.


First it was pangolins, then bats, then ferret badgers....and what, now bats again, or is it rabbits this time? Unfortunately Daszek couldn`t find an infected Ferret badger in China. Daszek, you know, the guy who spent the last few years in charge of an organization involved in funding virus gain of function research...that guy.

I like to listen to the rabbit hole that a couple of evolutionary biologists peer into, and that is where I got this info. I find it amusing that youtube hasn`t banned them yet...tick, tock, tick, tock...it`s just a matter of time.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My dad passed on his old world wisdom about getting fresh air and sunshine regularly, even if youre feeling under the weather. Its especially important in my family as we descend from northern europe where SADS has higher rates than other parts of the world, and have a history of depression in our family.
I swear by it....go out, get fresh air and light, nothing worse than sitting inside re-ventilating stale air, not getting enough light or your body moving. esp important if youre adapting to working from home, retirement etc. Dont let yourself be chained to a desk/sofa out of obligation or sloth.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> My dad passed on his old world wisdom about getting fresh air and sunshine regularly, even if youre feeling under the weather. Its especially important in my family as we descend from northern europe where SADS has higher rates than other parts of the world, and have a history of depression in our family.
> I swear by it....go out, get fresh air and light, nothing worse than sitting inside re-ventilating stale air, not getting enough light or your body moving. esp important if youre adapting to working from home, retirement etc. Dont let yourself be chained to a desk/sofa out of obligation or sloth.


Maybe that's why I feel ok. I go out everyday, walking around in the fresh air instead of hiding. Not always in sunshine but plenty of fresh air and low impact exersise.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Maybe that's why I feel ok. I go out everyday, walking around in the fresh air instead of hiding. Not always in sunshine but plenty of fresh air and low impact exersise.


I do a 40 minute power walk along the shoreline of the lake daily. It`s great medicine...even on a day when it`s blowing 40kmh out of the north.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

mhammer said:


> One of the difficulties with many supplements or proposed "treatments" is that the supplement ends up principally in some storage location where it doesn't do what one wants/needs it to do, and only very small amounts end up in the blood, or crossing the blood/brain barrier (if that is the goal), or in the organ/system where it might do the most good. At least part of that dilemma is because we take such supplements as if it was food. Not in quantity, of course, but via the same route of administration - down the gullet - and we leave it to our digestive system to do the distributing. That is, of course, precisely why nobody wants to swallow their meth, cocaine, heroin, or whatnot.


Agreed. An imperfect methodology for sure, but for some it's all that's available. And that is why I would go direct to the injection method if possible.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

2000 IU per day here. Not getting much sun in Edmonton at this time of year,... actually any time of the year for me. Cheap too. 250 1000IU tabs for $6.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Electraglide said:


> Maybe that's why I feel ok. I go out everyday, walking around in the fresh air instead of hiding. Not always in sunshine but plenty of fresh air and low impact exersise.


Yeah, my old hound makes sure that happens with me too, sleeps a lot but as soon as she hears the word walk...it's like a start switch. Turns out to be more of a hunt...stop and go walking but it works.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim Wellington said:


> I do a 40 minute power walk along the shoreline of the lake daily. It`s great medicine...even on a day when it`s blowing 40kmh out of the north.


I just walk. Today I was out for about 7 hrs. Some walking around outside and in stores, some on public transit. About a 50/50 split.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Dont let yourself be chained to a desk/sofa out of obligation or sloth.


“Sloth” is without question my favourite of all the Seven Deadly Sins. 
Sometimes it just calls to me... like the Sirens.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> I just walk. Today I was out for about 7 hrs. Some walking around outside and in stores, some on public transit. About a 50/50 split.


Wow...7 hours. I`m not sure I could keep up. I`m more of a sprinter...a sprinter with a couple of bad knees that is.

I bet you see lots of interesting stuff walking around Edtown for 7 hours a day.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jim Wellington said:


> I bet you see lots of interesting stuff walking around Edtown for 7 hours a day.


I think there was a Dr. Seuss book about it, but I hear they've taken it off the shelves


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think there was a Dr. Seuss book about it, but I hear they've taken it off the shelves


I read my share of Dr. Seuss in grade 4. Could that be my problem with the progressives? Looking at travel brochures for re-education camps presently.....says here that you can`t get in without a vaccination for Covid...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Plantar fasciitis is very painful and stops the walking...


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

player99 said:


> Plantar fasciitis


I had to look that one up... 









Plantar fasciitis - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org





I believe I went through this already...was mis diagnosed a couple of times, then got some special insoles designed for my shoes. I was warned that it would change weight distribution and might effect my knees or back. A few months later my knees went south. Messed with the doctors and their educated guesses, then threw the insoles away and rode a bike to repair my knees....back to walking a few miles a day with footpain. I`m getting used to the idea that with progressive age you may have to trade one aliment for another.

"What do they call the guy who finished last in med school? Doctor just like the guy who finished first."


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Seems they keep adjusting the guidelines on the vaccine. Now its ok to wait 4 months in between shots. Its ok because Canada can't supply the doses needed for the 2 shots. So they adjust the science to fit. They are definitely making this up as we go, which is a big reason I don't trust the vaccines. Add to that Health Canada issues a health warning concerning the AstraZeneca vaccine. I won't be rushing to any line to get a vaccine. 



https://ca.yahoo.com/news/why-guidelines-canadians-cant-getting-080000154.html


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

player99 said:


> Plantar fasciitis is very painful and stops the walking...


My wife suffered from that over 25 years ago. She went to a specialist for a couple of years where they burned them off with this freezing stuff. It was a very painful and long process. Can't remember what it was called. Eventually it cleared up. She hasn't had it come back since.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> *Seems they keep adjusting the guidelines on the vaccine. Now its ok to wait 4 months in between shots. Its ok because Canada can't supply the doses needed for the 2 shots.* So they adjust the science to fit. They are definitely making this up as we go, which is a big reason I don't trust the vaccines. Add to that Health Canada issues a health warning concerning the AstraZeneca vaccine. I won't be rushing to any line to get a vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> https://ca.yahoo.com/news/why-guidelines-canadians-cant-getting-080000154.html


western governments are savvy to knowing how to give the populace _just enough_ to prevent them from staging a coup/overthrow.
As long as poeple are confused and not in consensus that theyre being led astray/fucked over, the ruling class is safe.


----------

